# glock 23



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

any thoughts on a glock 23? looking into purchasing one just looking for some honest opinions. thanks all 
oh yea heard it has a hefty recoil is that true?


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you read the forum you just posted in? There must be thousands of words about the 23.


----------



## billd (Dec 20, 2009)

Great gun. Shoots very true.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would rather have a glock 19 rather than the 23
the pressurers are just too high and the 9mm is much cheaper to shoot and practice with


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

hideit said:


> the (SIC) pressurers (SIC) are just too high and the 9mm is much cheaper to shoot and practice with (SIC)


Too high for what? The 40 will deliver the same energy as a 9 with LOWER chamber pressure and more energy at the same pressure.


----------



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

I already have a G17 so now i want a compact with a little more bang. isnt it true i can get a 9mm conversion barrel for a 23?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes it is true you can get a conversion barrel for the G23. I have one from Barsto and it works just fine. I like the 40S&W also and ammo prices are falling for them. Also the 40S&W are available at most locations that don't have 9mm ammo.


----------

